# WTf? With My Afircans



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

They just been droping recently like 6 have died in the last 4 days. I don't even know why, they don't seem beat up, my water looks crystal clear, i checked t he PH its fine, but just this many fish dying out of no where is weird.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

The most likely culprit is bloat.
What do you feed them?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

wahts is ur ammonia? or nitrate? and nitrite??


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

what is the hardness of your water?

isnt malawi bloat caused by bad diet and too soft a water or something??

i just keep frontosas, so im not the best source of info, but dont african fish bloat up when the water isnt hard enough or something? or is it just to do with bad diet?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

usually if your fish have dropsy they will exhibit poor feeding behavior. most fish will survive surprisingly long with the disease, but it can be very contagious to other fish that are open to catching it. it sounds like you have a viral break out in your tank since multiple fish have died. your best bet is to isolate any and all sick fish you find. either put them down or treat them accordingly to what they might have. otherwise, your tnak becomes sick. 
the obvious thing to do is test your water quality. after water condition has been ruled out you need to start investigating diseases. otherwise if your not educated on what your fighting you will be in for a headache. good luck man


----------

